# Charges for rubbish collection?



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

When looking online for answers to how to get our first IMI bill, I also saw mentioned somewhere that there is a separate charge for rubbish collection, not included in IMI, and paid twice a year.

When we bought our property in February, we asked the lawyer, the agent, and neighbours about all the charges and expenses we were required to pay, but nobody mentioned a charge for rubbish collection. Perhaps it depends where in Portugal you are? Almost all online sites talk about the Algarve, and there is a lot of misinformation out there, too!

Indeed, I got the best answers about IMI on this forum, from Canoeman, so perhaps someone can help me here? Is there a separate charge for rubbish disposal? If so, how and where do you pay it? Thank you, Linda.


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

Where there is mains water the charges for rubbish collection are included in your water bill. The more water you use, the more you are charged for rubbish collection. I don't know what happens if you are not on mains water though.....


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you, the Hog! We're not on mains water or sewage, we have a borehole for water and a septic tank, and were told that apart from paying for periodic water analysis and septic tank emptying if we choose to, there are no charges for water or sewage.

In our tiny village, nobody has mains water or sewage. There is one large rubbish bin in the village, nearest recycling point is in a small town 7kms away. We do recycle, and we use a compost bin, so we rarely have much rubbish to dump. But we don't want to run foul of any requirement to pay for rubbish collection.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

They might have been referring to additional/large items.

For example, we have a weekly collection of household rubbish collection that we pay for in our rates but we have to pay an additional fee if we want them to take something like a mattress etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Our rubbish is included as a charge on our water bill from Camara, unlike the hog's though it is a fixed amount at 87c pm, suggest you ask at Camara on next visit


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> They might have been referring to additional/large items.
> 
> For example, we have a weekly collection of household rubbish collection that we pay for in our rates but we have to pay an additional fee if we want them to take something like a mattress etc.


Thank you for the advice. By "Rates" do you mean IMI?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not 110% sure but think we pay it as part of our water bill.


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> I'm not 110% sure but think we pay it as part of our water bill.


Thank you. As we don't have a water bill, I think we'd better check when we are next in Pprtugal. Linda


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Have a look at your Camara site www.cm.camaranameonewordlowercase.pt varies where information is on ours its under Serviços Urbanos states that it comes within the Water department billing, so no water you'll need to ask


----------

